# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Are you talking to yourself?

## Valda

How would you say in Russian "Are you talking to yourself?"

----------


## Suobig

Translation is quite straightforward:
"_Ты говоришь сам с собой?_ "

----------

